# Hello (from texas)



## littlemouse (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello from Texas. I joined this forum to help me find a breeder close by.  
Looking for a 1 baby boy mouse by the way. Haven't been able to find a breeders near the North Texas area. Hopefully this forum has some Texas breeders. I really didn't want buy from a pet shop, because I don't know where those mice came from.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin, I hope you find what you're looking for! There are a bunch of breeders in Texas, maybe one will stop in and say hi. :3


----------



## littlemouse (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, Yay! I hope so. I'm looking for anyone who has litters planned for spring by the way.  
If your a Texas breeder feel free to email or pm me.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey from New Zealand


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't know about anybody in North Texas--mostly down by Austin. However, if you're in north Texas, maybe OK would work? We've got one or two out that way.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum from the U.K


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello from Illinois


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

There is quite alot of Texas people I think here maye not where you are though but if you don't mind travelling im sure you will get some gorgeous mice!


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome! I hope you find some breeders near you. I'm in Texas too but an having some trouble finding breeders that are still breeding their mice. Hopefully you will have some better luck than me


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey just thought i would give you a heads up that Thistle Brook Mousery is located in northern texas if you wanted to check out their facebook page


----------

